# Scope suggestions for a ruger 44 mag carbine



## JJS6385 (Sep 20, 2010)

HOWDY ALL!  I am trying to find a scope to put on a Ruger 44 Deerfield carbine.  The gun will shoot perfect at 50yrds and cleanly at 100yrs from what i've been reading.  Hunting conditions I will be in are mostly hardwoods and pines.  It doesn't have to be Swarvoski or Nikon hahaha, just something moderately priced that will get the job done.  I plan on putting it on over/under sight mounts for closer range shots as well.  Any ideas ya'll?

Thanks!  Jon


----------



## thurmongene (Sep 20, 2010)

I have the same rifle. I use a tasco 4 power.  I find that to be the least expensive and it is very clear.  Some folks may say to go even smaller like a 2.5 ,  but this works best for me at 80 yards.


----------



## jackdaniels (Sep 20, 2010)

I would not use see through rings (I assume that is what you mean by over/under sight mounts).If it was me I would go with ether iron sights or scope,not both.The 44 is a close range caliber so you need close range sights.Using both get's confusing when a deer jumps up at close range.While you are deciding which sight to use the deer will be gone.Ether a low power scope mounted low on the rifle or an open sight like a Skinner peep sight.A good peep sight is very fast and accurate. JD


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Sep 20, 2010)

*purpose*

I think a fixed 4X scope is plenty to hit the deer at 100 yards.

The question is, do you want more magnification so that you can see the details of the deer's rack before you pull the trigger?  
Do you want your rifle scope to also serve as a monocular and/ or spotting scope, or is it just for sighting the rifle as a substitute for iron sights?


----------



## JJS6385 (Sep 20, 2010)

@Gunnsmokeer - I really and truly honestly have not decided yet.  I was more or less curious on opinions from other people who have possibly shot or hunted with the carbine as I am a newbee with it.  Thanks for the suggestions so far!


----------



## pnome (Sep 20, 2010)

I suggest forgetting about the see-thru mounts and instead get a 1-4x shotgun scope for it.

I've got this on my .45-70 and love it for woods hunting.
http://www.bushnell.com/products/scopes/riflescopes/banner/711432/


----------



## WTM45 (Sep 20, 2010)

2x7 Leupold Compact.


----------



## Terry May (Sep 20, 2010)

I have an old 1.5 X 5 Weaver on my .44.  The 2X7 Luepold the poster above mentioned is an excellent scope for this application.  I have had one on my 45-70 for going on 12 years now, and it is still as clear as day one.  It has been dropped, drug, and hunted hard with.  Great scope.


----------



## p-dog-charlie (Sep 20, 2010)

I have a Bushnell red dot on my ruger 44 with no magnification. Works well for me, can keep both eyes open  just like a shotgun.


----------



## Buzz (Sep 20, 2010)

Define "moderate price,"   it means different things to different people!     I'd put a Leupold FX II 4x33mm fixed power scope on the rifle.    I would not use see through mounts at all.    For me, any decent scope is preferable to iron sights under any circumstances.


----------



## fishfryer (Sep 20, 2010)

I have two 1894 .44 magnums,have killed deer with both. One has Williams peep sight,the other is 4 power scope. Either option will work for woods hunting as we have here in Ga.. One word of experience if you care to hear it. Peep sights need some light to work. In deep woods it's darker by a good bit. That's even if you take the aperture out. In the last few minutes before dark,or on an overcast day it's sometimes rough. Personally, I can shoot better with a peep than any other type of iron sight. With your young eyes you probably will be fine.


----------



## Dub (Sep 20, 2010)

pnome said:


> I suggest forgetting about the see-thru mounts and instead get a 1-4x shotgun scope for it.
> 
> I've got this on my .45-70 and love it for woods hunting.
> http://www.bushnell.com/products/scopes/riflescopes/banner/711432/



Great idea.


----------



## wmahunter (Sep 20, 2010)

I've got a red dot on my ruger 44 carbine. Will hit accurately on any game that is within the practical range of that gun. I could not see any reason to put a scope on it when anything I shoot at with it will be close and will not need the magnification of a scope.


----------



## ironhead7544 (Sep 20, 2010)

A 1x-4x variable is what I woulf get for that rifle.  Keep it on 1x for fast shots and raise the power for longer shots.


----------



## MadDawg51 (Sep 20, 2010)

When I decided I couldn't see the iron sights any longer, I started looking for a low power scope for my 336.  I found a Leupold M8 fixed 4 power on E-bay for $90.  Leupolds are guaranteed for life.  So, I ordered it.  I like it.  

I have a Burris 3-9 on the -06.  But, the 4 power seems like a good fit for the .30-30.


----------



## Hawkeye7 (Sep 20, 2010)

WTM45 said:


> 2x7 Leupold Compact.


----------

